# ...And a few randoms of the Russians...



## Kristina (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## gummybearpoop (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice Russians...I love em

How much do yours weigh?

My males are between 425-550g and my females are between 850-950g.
Males are 4-5" and females are 6-6.5". Can't wait til the females get even bigger...hahaha 

Its so cool to see big russians....and little ones....and mid-sized ones....haha


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 16, 2010)

Do you have trouble with them scaling the wall? Mine climb everything!


----------



## Kristina (Jul 16, 2010)

Those pictures were taken inside the "playpen" (an old sandbox frame) that I use to move them around the yard from time to time. They have not scaled the walls, but did sneak out the bottom once. Their regular enclosure is made of landscape timbers, topped with a 2" X 12" board that over laps about 8" into the pen. I did see Vanya scale the corner once, but he has not yet learned to crawl upside down, lol, so there is no way he could get out. The base of the pen was built on broken pieces of concrete patchworked together with spaces of about 2", so that rainwater can still drain, but they can't dig out.


----------



## ChiKat (Jul 17, 2010)

Ohh I just love groups of Russians! I can't wait until I have more some day 
Your little ones are stunning!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 18, 2010)

Such smooth lovely shells!

I love the idea of sod squares around and over the hide...it looks so natural and inviting.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 18, 2010)

I have been really pleased with that pen. I think my favorite one is actually the box turtle pen, though. It is so woodsy and damp, it turned out just perfect.

I need to get the Hingeback enclosure spruced up so that I can actually post pics and not be embarrassed about how it looks, lol!!!


----------

